# alternative



## mcjones92 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there an alternative to photoshop? I don't want to pay for photoshop, but I want a reliable photo editor. Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 2, 2008)

the GIMP http://www.gimp.org/
I personally find it better than Photoshop for some things.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 2, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> the GIMP http://www.gimp.org/
> I personally find it better than Photoshop for some things.



Thanks! I will try it out!


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 6, 2008)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?YOU PAY FOR SOFTWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*dead*why not piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im am very sad in you


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Hexane26 said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?YOU PAY FOR SOFTWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *dead*why not piracy
> 
> ...



Because if nobody paid for then nobody would write it any more.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 7, 2008)

MS Paint


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Well there's always what I refer to as "Photoshop for Dummies"
Paint Shop Pro. 
It doesn't seem to be quite as powerful, but it can do all sorts of basic photo editing. 
Their current top-of-the-line product is most likely all you'll ever need. 
Today their "Ultimate Photo X2" package is $100 (USD), 
where Photoshop's top-of-the-line products, 
Adobe Photoshop CS4 and CS4 Extended are $700 and $1000, respectively.


----------



## JPH (Nov 7, 2008)

Moved to more appropriate section.

And if you can't afford anything like Photoshop, grab Gimp or Paint.net


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> MS Paint


Thats the best! I'm trying to paint my own sig


----------

